# CK3510 SE Oil pan with 2 drain plugs



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

So, time for the first oil change on my CK3510 SE that we bought early this summer. What a shock I had when I saw 2 oil pan drain plugs. That is the strangest design where the oil pan has that arched area in the middle with the drive shaft running through it and the oil pan coming down on both sides with a drain plug for each side. I am wondering when they started doing this...Mine is a 2021 model...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both my 2002 and my 2004 M9's are like that. The front prop shaft has to go somewhere... Come to think about it, all my previous Kubota's were like that too, all front wheel assist.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Both my 2002 and my 2004 M9's are like that. The front prop shaft has to go somewhere... Come to think about it, all my previous Kubota's were like that too, all front wheel assist.




Hmmmmm....I have had other front wheel assist tractors in the past, one of them Kioti and this is the first one that I have had that way.....It makes sense I had just not ever seen it that way......


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Most Older (and newer??) Mustangs had two drain plugs. Annoying sometimes because most grease monkeys would't see the front one.

Thery don't have two pick-ups. I doubt yours does, too. Maybe it does. If not, maybe it should. Or not.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I doubt it (2 pickups). My Kubota's have one and it's in the left pan.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My '04 Case has the same twin plug oil pan, with the front drive shat going thru it. Just finished a service this past weekend.


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I doubt it (2 pickups). My Kubota's have one and it's in the left pan.


I wonder if the drain-back goes into the pan that does not have the pick-up in it, then overflows into the side with the P/U? That would almost make sense but then, the side with the pickup might get starved for oil in a high-RPM situation.

So the side without the pickup just kinda sits there and does -- Nothing?

I'm sure there's an overflow from one side to another but, c'mon. That ain't gonna do a whole lot.

I think it just makes oil changes more important than ever. I also think I have too much time on my hands right now.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tumblindown said:


> I also think I have too much time on my hands right now.


I agree with that...lol When the oil is at the full mark, it's level is a bit higher than the top edge of the pans anyway. From an engineering standpoint, makes perfect sense because it allows the front prop shaft to be on a flat plane with the front pinion and there are no universals involved because the front axle only articulates side to side, not vertically. Why it's important to keep the preload on the front pivot correct and greased so the axle has no vertical movement. If it does, you'll wear out the splined coupler on the front prop shaft.

It's a tractor, not a race car so engine rpm and starvation is nil.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Many models are like that.
My 2001 Kioti DK is like that with the 2 drain plugs.
Both my dad's Kubota's are the same way


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One thing I always do when changing the oil in the pan or changing gear oil in the trans is, I replace the sealing washer with a new one. You can anneal the copper washer if you want to but you can buy them in 6 packs at any auto parts emporuim too.


----------

